# Snow White and The Huntsman



## Animeace (Jul 26, 2011)

> Universal presented their upcoming fairy tale film Snow White and The Huntsman starring Kristen Stewart, Chris Hemsworth, Charlize Theron and Sam Clafin at Saturday's Comic-Con.
> 
> The stars and director Rupert Sanders (whose work you may know from his commercials for Call of Duty: Black Ops and Halo 3: ODST -- on hand to promote the film, which begins shooting in the U.K. next week and will be beat to the screen next year by Relativity's rival Snow White film helmed by Tarsem. Hemsworth plays the eponymous huntsman sent by the evil queen (Theron) to slay the young princess Snow White (Stewart). Needless to say, the Huntsman disobeys his orders. Pirates 4's Clafin plays Prince Charming.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

Are they trying to turn Snow White into a generic medieval war epic?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 26, 2011)

The concept seems interesting, but I don't like any of the choices for the actors.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems kind of weak to me. It's just Hollywood trying to cash in on another familiar property and turning into a generic medieval war epic. Kinda like what they did with Robin Hood. That wasn't Robin Hood, that was just a generic medieval war epic.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 26, 2011)

First they turned Alice in Wonderland into Lord of the Rings, now it's Snow White's turn? Who will be next? Cinderella? Belle? I'm all for a darker tone, but they don't have to turn the girls into Joan of Arc in the process.


----------



## Animeace (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are they trying to turn Snow White into a generic medieval war epic?



It looks that way.Lol Not sure what to think atm I like the serious tone there taking but at the same time I liked the light heartedness of the original and the comedy the seven dwarves brought. For me the 8 dwarves are going to make or break this movie will have to see how they turn out before giving final verdict.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

The dwarves will each come equipped with armor and battle axes.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 10, 2011)

Synopsis
In the epic action-adventure Snow White and the Huntsman, Kristen Stewart (Twilight) plays the only person in the land fairer than the evil queen (Oscar winner Charlize Theron) out to destroy her. But what the wicked ruler never imagined is that the young woman threatening her reign has been training in the art of war with a huntsman (Chris Hemsworth, Thor) dispatched to kill her. Sam Claflin (Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides) joins the cast as the prince long enchanted by Snow White's beauty and power. The breathtaking new vision of the legendary tale is from Joe Roth, the producer of Alice in Wonderland, producer Sam Mercer (The Sixth Sense) and acclaimed commercial director and state-of-the-art visualist Rupert Sanders.

Genre:
Action and Adventure

Director:
Rupert Sanders

Cast:
Kristen Stewart, Charlize Theron, Chris Hemsworth, Sam Claflin


----------



## Orxon (Nov 10, 2011)

Charlize Theron pek

Looks like Hemsworth is basically playing Thor with an axe and KStew... Well at least she doesn't seem to be getting too much screentime


----------



## illmatic (Nov 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _5 Key Scenes_ 





With most of our Kristen Stewart focus zeroed in on a little movie called "The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 1," which opens next week, she has an equally intriguing film coming down the pike this summer ? "Snow White and the Huntsman" ? the trailer for which was unveiled Thursday (November 10) by Apple.

No matter what you might have been expecting, given Stewart's comments about the film or production photos that were released, this trailer is a doozy and completely delivers on the intense, warrior-esque elements that have been teased. 

Here are our five favorite scenes:

*1. Charlize Theron Kills It as the Evil Queen*
From the second you hear her eerily intense and foreboding voice, to the shots of her mindless murders, to the last shot of the trailer ? in which she swoops her exquisite black cloak about her and it turns into a flock of crows ? Theron delivers in every sense of the word. It's going to be fun to watch her Queen and Stewart's Snow White go toe-to-toe!

*2. The Mirror on the Wall*
Most of us are familiar with the classic fairy tale upon which this film is based, and while the Mirror is indeed an important part of the story, it can come off a bit campy, depending on the visual effects used to design it. This mirror is just so cool/creepy! When summoned by the Queen via that famous phrase ? "Mirror mirror, on wall, who's the fairest of them all?" ? the mirror seems to melt into a puddle of bronze liquid on the floor and then reshapes itself into a hooded, appropriately deep-voiced figure.

*3. Stewart Looking Fierce and Kicking Butt*
We had a pretty good idea Stewart's version of the "fairest of them all" would be different, based on the photo of her in fancy armor and holding a sword, and now, we have even more proof that Stewart's Snow White is pretty badass. Never does she look innocent or weak, whether on the run, defending herself in armor or confronting a fearsome, growling beast.

*4. Chris Hemsworth Is a Perfect Huntsman*
"Find me someone who doesn't fear the dark forest to hunt her down," the Queen commands, her voice heard over our first glimpse of Chris Hemsworth as the Huntsman, wielding an ax and fighting in the forest, which is followed by several other shots of Hemsworth in action, getting down and dirty in battle. It's a perfect deviation from that pretty-boy Asgardian prince Thor, if we do say so ourselves.

*5. Brief Glimpses of the Supporting Players*
Even though the title of the film is "Snow White and the Huntsman," there are plenty more players in the mix of this fractured fairy tale. Specifically our brief glimpses of Prince Charming, played by "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides" star Sam Claflin, who we see both in battle and leaning down to kiss Snow White. Then there are the eight dwarves. Eight, not seven, according to what Stewart revealed to Jay Leno recently, whom we only see for extremely brief moments in the trailer, first walking together, single-file, on the top of a rolling hill, then following behind the Huntsman.


----------



## Ash (Nov 10, 2011)

Orxon said:


> Charlize Theron pek
> 
> Looks like Hemsworth is basically playing Thor with an axe and KStew... Well at least she doesn't seem to be getting too much screentime



My thoughts exactly pek


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2011)

Ain't gonna lie.  That was a badass trailer.  It looks much better than the Julia Roberts version.

This is a film I can get excited about.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Snow White and The Huntsman Trailer Music_ 



[YOUTUBE]7Sd5hVjTg5Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emROARS (Nov 10, 2011)

Kstew's face...meh.

I've given up on her acting ability. Still might see it tho.


----------



## Z (Nov 10, 2011)

Trailer looks good.


----------



## Jena (Nov 10, 2011)

I will see this.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

Wait.

There are no dwarfs?

Do not want.

And why Kristen Stewart?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 10, 2011)

hmm the trailer makes the movie look promising...I might just see this



Stunna said:


> Wait.
> 
> There are no dwarfs?
> 
> ...



The Dwarfs are there, they're shown very briefly but they're there


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2011)

Take some time to do some research.  Not only are there dwarves in this film... but the dwarves are very well cast.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

didn't want to


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2011)

This was a good strategy for the first trailer in my opinion.  The Queen was the best character to build buzz with.  Most people are pretty happy with the Charlize Theron casting.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 10, 2011)

not interested

sorry :x


----------



## illmatic (Nov 10, 2011)

your loss


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2011)

Parallax is a pretty smart guy.  I'm sure he will come to his senses in time.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 10, 2011)

Charlize Theron jealous of Kristen Stewart?


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 10, 2011)

The gorgeousness that is Chris Hemsworth is in this movie. 

Count me in, so very very in.

What? A man can't be shallow?


----------



## Spica (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm so weak for these kinds of films. KStew looks... not as bad as I thought she would but they should've looked around for someone "fairer"  

Theron is the queen in every sense.


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 11, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Charlize Theron jealous of Kristen Stewart?



I was thinking the same thing. Not to be shallow or anything but the protagonist _does_ have to be the fairest in a;; the land and Kristen Stewart isn't exactly who I'd expect to be the subject of (of all people) Charlize Theron's jealousy.  The couldn't choose someone fairer with people like Emma Watson, Emma Roberts, Emily Browning, Hayden Panetierre, etc.? 



G. Hawke said:


> The gorgeousness that is Chris Hemsworth is in this movie.
> 
> Count me in, so very very in.
> 
> What? A man can't be shallow?



I dislike Kristen Stewart but I am weak against these type of movies. I just love watching fairy tale adaptations and with a dashing man like Chris Hemsworth in the cast.....I just can't refuse.


----------



## Spica (Nov 11, 2011)

Benzaiten said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Not to be shallow or anything but the protagonist _does_ have to be the fairest in a;; the land and Kristen Stewart isn't exactly who I'd expect to be the subject of (of all people) Charlize Theron's jealousy.  The couldn't choose someone fairer with people like Emma Watson, Emma Roberts, Emily Browning, Hayden Panetierre, etc.?
> 
> 
> I dislike Kristen Stewart but I am weak against these type of movies. I just love watching fairy tale adaptations and with a dashing man like Chris Hemsworth in the cast.....I just can't refuse.



asdffghh, Emma Watson is what I was thinking too. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Killer eyes.




Horrible film, but I liked Kristin Kreuk's Snow White. 

With short hair especially, I can see her doing a badassFSnow White.



Her features are very Snow White to me. Small face, small nose, pale skin, light eyes, dark hair, exotic looks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

I saw the Chun Li film.  Kristin Kreuk should never appear in another film again.

If I want to see her I will watch Eurotrip.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 11, 2011)

"_Fairest of them all _"means most beautiful right? When I was a kid I thought the queen was trying to be whiter than Snow White.

Smh at Hemsworth having no shame playing poor man Thor.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> hmm the trailer makes the movie look promising...I might just see this



Theron has gone into full large ham mode and honestly it's glorious I mean she really came off like she's having fun and chewing the scenery like a poor mans Brian Blessed


----------



## Amuro (Nov 11, 2011)

More like rich man Thor, guy upgraded from a shitty hammer to some fucking axes. I was with this until Kirsten showed up channeling the worst parts of Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

It doesn't look like Alice in Wonderland at all.  If you were going to compare it to a bad film... Red Riding Hood would be a better choice.  That's what some of the snowy forest scenes reminded me of at least.

The Lily Collins, Julia Roberts Snow White film reeks of Alice in Wonderland.  Type it up and look at some of the pictures from that film if you don't believe.

I understand the skeptics.  Kristin Stewart is an incredibly divisive actress.  If I only knew her from the Twilight franchise... I would hold her in low regard as well.  But I think she was pretty outstanding in The Runaways.  And Adventureland was one of my favorite films from 2009.


----------



## Jena (Nov 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I understand the skeptics.  Kristin Stewart is an incredibly divisive actress.  If I only knew her from the Twilight franchise... I would hold her in low regard as well.  But I think she was pretty outstanding in The Runaways.  And Adventureland was one of my favorite films from 2009.



She's not my favorite actress, but I get annoyed when people say that she sucks and then you ask them what they didn't like her in and they just name _Twilight_. If you have a gripe with her, at least watch her other movies where she actually _tries to act_ and then judge her.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 11, 2011)

I was talking more about the taking a fairy tail character dolling her up in armor and having her lead battles which instantly brought me to Alice. It has potential just to me it depends on how they handle those scenes. 

I'll agree that she was good in Adventureland that kinda makes me hopeful for her career after the glitter ball vamps bite the dust


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 11, 2011)

Stewart isn't a bad actress at all she's also produced a film hasn't she? She sucked in twilight but honestly even Joan Crawford and Catherine Hepburn probably couldn't actually make that role any less terrible given the material she had to work with.

The problem is convincing people Theron has a legitimate reason to fear her beauty or potency being surpassed by Stewart she's just a whole 'nother level both in looks and in talent and it's not very believable


----------



## Shade (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I hated her acting in Adventureland and Twilight and see no need to subject myself to further torture. That being said, this does look interesting. Wonder if the director can possibly salvage it with Stewart as lead.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 11, 2011)

I will not tollerate the Twilightification of Snow White and The Seven Dwarfs in this Dojo.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

Nick Frost is playing one of the dwarfs.  How awesome is that?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 11, 2011)

The only thing that will save this film is if Kristen Stewart's Faux Snow White is decapitated 10 Minutes into the film.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 11, 2011)

From the trailer it looks like they should have gone the Stardust route with Theron, she didn't look that bad before sucking the youth out of that random girl.

She is horrible in Twilight but so is the rest of the cast. I wouldn't lay blame solely on the source material though, the franchise reeks of lazy two dimensional acting.



Rukia said:


> Nick Frost is playing one of the dwarfs.  How awesome is that?



Doubly awesome that he isn't paired with Pegg.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

When everyone is bad in a project the blame lies with the source material and/or the director.

And the Year One stuff is great Amuro.  Fingers crossed for that Long Halloween film.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

Kristin Kreuk in legend of chun li made me laugh and I would of probably take her less seriously then most take Kristen Stewart acting ability.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> It doesn't look like Alice in Wonderland at all.  If you were going to compare it to a bad film... Red Riding Hood would be a better choice.  That's what some of the snowy forest scenes reminded me of at least.
> 
> *The Lily Collins, Julia Roberts Snow White film reeks of Alice in Wonderland.*  Type it up and look at some of the pictures from that film if you don't believe.
> 
> I understand the skeptics.  Kristin Stewart is an incredibly divisive actress.  If I only knew her from the Twilight franchise... I would hold her in low regard as well.  But I think she was pretty outstanding in The Runaways.  And Adventureland was one of my favorite films from 2009.



This is odd as this is the version of snow white (SWATH) that is I think actually from the producers of Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 11, 2011)

From the Producers of Bud the Chud comes Hansel and Grettel


----------



## illmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

Bud the Chud? you just make that up off the top of your head? 

btw, OMG - I didn't know  was also getting a movie.

Kinda sounds like a Syfy type movie


----------



## Amuro (Nov 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Bud the Chud? you just make that up off the top of your head?



That's his thing posting in threads saying random shit.

Here's hoping Rukia. Finding Calendar Man in Arkham City and seeing the dates marked in the calendar outside his cell got me hyped, make it happen DC.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 11, 2011)

i was being funny Illmatic


----------



## illmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

I see.


----------



## Detective (Nov 11, 2011)

Amuro said:


> I was with this until Kirsten showed up channeling the worst parts of Alice in Wonderland.



She reminded me more of a Joan of Arc-esque character because of the style of her armor but with the emotional range of the lead female from the Twilight Saga. 

However I must admit, the advertising and marketing teams for this project are stellar. They didn't allow Stewart to have a single line of dialogue in the entire trailer sequence from start to finish. Clearly they are learning from the sins of their predecessors. My early predictions for the success of the film will have it labelled as the Eragon of 2012.

Tarsem Singh's Mirror Mirror will most likely end up the better of the two re-imaginings of the same fairytale as he is more of a known quantity when it comes to uniqueness and vibrancy within his projects. Rupert Sanders has the onus on himself to prove that his final product will one of quality, and not over inflated hype.

In conclusion, I will state that the highlight of this trailer was Charlize Theron's fine self coated in a smooth, milky white substance. I am sure we have all had the same wondrous thought/visual at some point in our lives.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 11, 2011)

Said the Mirror on The Wall


----------



## illmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

Detective said:


> She reminded me more of a Joan of Arc-esque character because of the style of her armor but with the emotional range of the lead female from the Twilight Saga.
> 
> However I must admit, the advertising and marketing teams for this project are stellar. They didn't allow Stewart to have a single line of dialogue in the entire trailer sequence from start to finish. Clearly they are learning from the sins of their predecessors. My early predictions for the success of the film will have it labelled as the Eragon of 2012.
> 
> ...



I don't know, 'Immortals' didn't look too good. 

 From what I heard Lilly Colins acting in that movie "Abduction"  that no-one ever saw was pretty wooden. 

I am guessing she made even Bella Swan seem animated by comparison.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

About the competition.  I think it was a mistake to name the film Mirror, Mirror.  Let's face it.  People are pretty stupid.  They need to be spoon-fed information.  Not having Snow White in the title will cost the film money.

Someone mentioned Hansel and Gretel Witch Hunters.  I'm curious to see a trailer for that film also.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 11, 2011)

Hansel and Grettel Witch Hunters sounds like a movie syfy would air. Kinda Neverland  a bit that airs in Dec.


----------



## Detective (Nov 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I don't know 'Immortals' didn't look too good.



Whether or not that particular film(Immortals) stands the test of time is not even the main issue here. It's rather hard to compare what may be a blip in one director's career against another who has absolutely no credibility to his name. The Fall and the Cell both have cult followings for their artistic interpretation, direction and storytelling... whereas Sanders has nothing to give him the benefit of the doubt.



> From what I heard Lilly Colins acting in that movie "Abduction"  that no-one ever saw was pretty wooden.



There was only enough room for one person in Abduction to have enough "juice/substance" within their body to move, so I don't think it was a surprise that all the other roles were dry and wooden as a result.





> I guessing she made even Bella Swan seem animated by comparison.



This point is totally indisputable. The best visual evidence of such a claim is the iconic backboard breaking sequence only teased at within the trailer to the conclusion of the Twilight Saga. Bella seemed not only animated, but she totally rocked the boat.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2011)

I haven't seen Abduction.  But I heard the writing and directing was atrocious.  I don't think we can use that film to fairly evaluate talent.  I think Lautner is probably the least talented of the big three.  But only time will tell.

I hope I never have to watch Valentine's Day again.


----------



## Detective (Nov 11, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I don't know, 'Immortals' didn't *look* too good.



[YOUTUBE]kiouNjFxCcc[/YOUTUBE]​
I think those words are not the actual ones you wanted to apply to this film. Maybe the storyline and the character development needed more work, maybe the chemistry between the cast could have had more cohesion, but the visuals were spectacular and so alive.

It actually makes me interested in the comments made by Tarsem Singh that his dream job would be to direct the Samurai Jack film project that has been in development for sometime(I believe it's the same one that was announced by the creator, with production being done by J.J Abrams).


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 13, 2011)

My first reaction to the trailer.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 13, 2011)

Kristen fairest of them all?

brb laughing forever.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 13, 2011)

Heh, I like the mirror addresses the issue of Theron being fairer at the moment by saying Stewart will eventually surpass her. Movie does make me interested by having the trailer from the queen's view, sucker for antagonists that I am.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm... sort of interested. What's up with that?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I'm... sort of interested. What's up with that?


Most of the people that aren't interested were never going to give the movie a chance.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2-UMNSVX7_I[/YOUTUBE]
Itachi is in this one in 1:35
But what the fuck Kristen Stewart... seriously  , her producers parents are doing a good job promoting her ass


----------



## -Dargor- (May 24, 2012)

First big flaw I see is that the witch is way hotter than snow white 

I predict this movie will be used by boyfriends/husbands across the world to earn some easy points.

Its shit yes, but bearable to watch. Plus there's Thor killing stuff.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2012)

But... it's about the beauty _underneath_. :33


----------



## Nightblade (May 24, 2012)

only reason why I'll check this film out. and maybe Hemsworth kicking ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Thor should stick to these kinds of movies .


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Shaddup Huey. <3


----------



## Spock (May 24, 2012)

Badass damsels are getting on my nerves lately. Badass Snow White is just...Off.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Kristen Stewart is in it, she's hot...I'm gonna watch this shit.


----------



## Kuya (May 24, 2012)

Thor about to bang Bella


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

I've wanted to for the longest time, the cardboard cutout just doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

Eli said:


> Badass damsels are getting on my nerves lately. Badass Snow White is just...Off.



I  get what you mean i think.

Underworld sucks [Except for rise of the lycans]

Resident evils sucks [except for the first one, and maybe the second]

To many writes think that "Strong female character" means "Chick kicks ass" when in truth their is allot more to it  then that.

all aside This looks pretty good imo


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Rise of the Lycans was the worst one haha.


----------



## Roman (May 24, 2012)

Eli said:


> Badass damsels are getting on my nerves lately. Badass Snow White is just...Off.



I completely agree. Snow White shouldn't be a "badass" and was never the point of the story. I'm avoiding this movie like the plague imho.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Rise of the Lycans was the worst one haha.



No Evolution was the worst, what with the deus ex machina bullshit it took to beat the bad guys, Selen being boring as hell, no werewolf characters worth mentioning, and michale being a schmuck

Rise of the lycans was bad ass, you actualy want to root for the protaginst in rise, it had the best action scene [horde of were wolves ftw] and viktor was a grade A Pimp.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

I thought they ended the movie abruptly. I wanted to see the entire war with possible time skips in between so we can get a feel of how the war was. Instead we saw a single battle then a 1000 year time skip to Beckinsale.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I thought they ended the movie abruptly. I wanted to see the entire war with possible time skips in between so we can get a feel of how the war was. Instead we saw a single battle then a 1000 year time skip to Beckinsale.



i don't know how that wold of worked, i'm fine with them just showing the beginning of the war.

I hate how in awakening they are trying to make me feel sympathetic for the vampires, and make humans out to be the bad guys, i mean it completley disregards the first movie, and rise, that shows vampires to be complete slaving assholes.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

I'm only sympathetic towards Beckinsale, I want to feel her from the inside. Ya know what I mean?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I'm only sympathetic towards Beckinsale, I want to feel her from the inside. Ya know what I mean?



shes a little to boney for me. *shrugs*


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

It's all in her face for me. I like my womens a little thicker myself.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2012)

she is pretty no denying that.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

She wants my babies, even tho she might not know it yet.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2012)

HOLY SHIT.  I AM GOING TO THE MIDNIGHT SHOW!


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2012)

Such an ugly dress


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 24, 2012)

There have been a lot of fairy-tale adaptations/reinterpretations in the media lately. Snow White seems to be the story of the year, though. I've been following one series where Snow White is one of the central characters of the story, and another movie that I saw a few months ago that featured Julia Roberts as the Evil Queen. This particular movie, however...

I was surprised that Kristen Stewart got cast as Snow White. She's not exactly the actress I had in mind for Snow White. Now, Charlize Theron as the Evil Queen looks perfectly comfortable. I love the way she looks. My stepdad was very impressed with all the advertising for it, and we're gonna go see it as soon as we buy the movie tickets.


----------



## Nightblade (May 24, 2012)

haha Maxim's 100 has Theron on 16 and Stewart on 15.

Maxim got paid.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

The new Snow White movie seems to follow the darkness of the original Brothers Grimm telling a little more.


----------



## Slice (May 25, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> haha Maxim's 100 has Theron on 16 and Stewart on 15.
> 
> Maxim got paid.



Stewart is pretty, but top 15 (or even above Theron) is ridiculous.

I'm still not sure if i should watch this because apart from pretty women this doesn't offer anything in addition to the generic fantasy action.


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2012)

i'd watch it for the evil queen


----------



## Psychic (May 26, 2012)

Charlize Theron makes an excellent stepmother. Also, Chris Hemsworth makes for an excellent Huntsman. Not sure about Kristen Stewart....but we shall see.


----------



## Gabe (May 26, 2012)

wonder if the movie is gonna be good stewart it okay but isnt snow white suppose to be really pretty


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2012)

I find it troubling that there are no reviews available for this movie yet.  It comes out Friday.  No reviews this close to the release date.  A bad sign.


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2012)

review i found


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 1, 2012)

Gabe said:


> wonder if the movie is gonna be good stewart it okay but isnt snow white suppose to be really pretty


maybe the movie is going for that "inner beauty" shit.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 1, 2012)

The movie is utterly crap rising to tolerable at some points. Too many useless scenes which make's it longer than it needs to be. The good thing is instead of going for who's fairer in the traditional sense they go for "who has the fairer blood" wierd as fuck.

And kristen Stewart is awful as always though she doesn't suck as bad as in twi-shit.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 1, 2012)

well of course, Stewart isn't going to be more fairer than this:


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 1, 2012)

That mirror is broken bro, who can say Stewart is more beautiful than _Charlize Theron_ ?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

This movie lacked Bollywood musical numbers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2012)

Nightblade said:


>



The guy in the grey Tee is like I need to get me some of that ass 
.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 1, 2012)

trailer looks good, might see it tomoroow.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2012)

saw it today and liked it but the evil witch looked a lot hotter then snow white. still think they should have picked someone prettier then stewart she is okay but not better then theron


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

I didn't even like the movie and I think this stuff about picking a more attractive Snow White is retarded. It's about inner-beauty. You complainers not only miss the point, but are appearing to be as shallow as the witch herself.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

The dwarves were wasted.  When I first heard about this project I thought the studio did a great job casting the 7 dwarfs.  And even now I think I was right.  The dwarves were a lot of fun when they were on the screen.  They weren't on the screen nearly enough though.  They were wasted.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2012)

movie is pretty as fuck, charlize is awesome, everything else sucks balls


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

Better visuals than Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah but there aren't four Wonderland stories running around


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

Theron was pretty good.  How do you think she would do with the Enchantress role?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2012)

, was about to see this with some peeps but guess I should pass?

Also what is the other snow white movie that is coming out heard there were two.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

Mirror Mirror. It came out months ago.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 1, 2012)

Man that title is terrible.

Well I just us that money for something else.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Theron was pretty good.  How do you think she would do with the Enchantress role?



A bit old I think. Enchantress is meant to be more of an elle woods and less of a cersei lannister


She'd be an amazing Norn Queen though


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2012)

Someone that beautiful and that bad-ass can't play no second string to a cock


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> A bit old I think.


Yeah.  I thought that might be the problem.  What about the blonde girl in the Cosmopolis trailer?  Too short?  Too unknown?


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> movie is pretty as fuck, charlize is awesome, everything else sucks balls



Pretty much what we all expected.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2012)

Much too short, Enchantress is meant to be a viking goddess, she'd look like a smurf next to hemsworth


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

Hemsworth isn't that big is he?  And they won't be casting a 7 footer to play the Executioner.  So 5'9" - 5'10" seems about right to me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2012)

You tell me


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Hemsworth isn't that big is he?  And they won't be casting a 7 footer to play the Executioner.  So 5'9" - 5'10" seems about right to me.



He is 6' 3" which is a decently tall height.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

Geez.  Really hard part to cast.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2012)

in b4 january jones


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2012)

Scarlet Jo is a midget, she must be wearing some big ass heels in that suit.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I didn't even like the movie and I think this stuff about picking a more attractive Snow White is retarded. It's about inner-beauty. You complainers not only miss the point, but are appearing to be as shallow as the witch herself.



nor really since snow white is suppose to be beautiful the fairest in the land, of course inner beauty is important. but snow white is has both. but i guess you have your views.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 1, 2012)

Rukia with his obsession with that Asgardian rapist.

Charlize Theron would be a perfect Wonder Woman. just slap on a black wig and it's done.

>acting chops
>physically fits the part

do it Hollywood.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2012)

Charlize was definitely good in this movie.  Some of her tantrums made me uncomfortable and I think that was the goal behind them.  Clearly her mind and personality became twisted and distorted as a result of the life she had lived.  A complex character.  Pity the writing wasn't better.  Good job by Theron though.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

People in the audience were laughing at her.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, the audience was very generous towards this movie when I saw it (gasping at the visual effects), but they started laughing at some of her freak outs.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2012)

My audience didn't gasp, but some clapped at the end. I couldn't tell if they were doing so mockingly or not. Almost every time she was on screen there were chuckles throughout the audience. When she had a heart attack over her brother the guy next to me lost it.


----------



## Spica (Jun 1, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> Rukia with his obsession with that Asgardian rapist.
> 
> Charlize Theron would be a perfect Wonder Woman. just slap on a black wig and it's done.
> 
> ...



'cept not Greek.


----------



## アストロ (Jun 2, 2012)

So movie got horrendously  bad reviews, but surprisingly well received by the audience.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 2, 2012)

hmm, think I will bloo ray this instead.



Spica said:


> 'cept not Greek.


doesn't matter. she can act, she looks exotic and not American(well she is South African). and she's bloody tall at 5'10" which is WW's height.

besides, Hollywood could give a darn about race. like those times they casted Chinese actors for Japanese characters and vice versa. sometimes Korean.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> So movie got horrendously  bad reviews.


I wouldn't say that.  Mediocre seems like a more fair assessment.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2012)

Not really. The only thing really praiseworthy about it was the effects. I can understand both I suppose.

EDIT: Oh, and the dwarfs were pretty cool.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2012)

To me, either the effects are enough to make the bulk of the movie engaging (like Avatar), or they won't and you'll dislike the movie due to the mediocre script.

Its neither great or bad, I thought it was just okay.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 3, 2012)

This was actually pretty good. A little long, but it was well done. The Queen was so fucking good, and Kristen didn't do bad either.

Edit: I'm guessing people were hype as fuck for this?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2012)

And she's not even that tall xD


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 3, 2012)

The Queen is much prettier than Snow White in this movie.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 3, 2012)

this movie would have been a lot better if kristen stewert wasnt in it/wasnt terrible

i felt like they didnt give her lines just because she cant act


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2012)

I noticed that too, but even if she was played by a charismatic actress it would've only taken the role so far. "Pure-hearted" characters are almost always boring and Mary-Sueish (I'm looking at you Steve Rogers).


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh yeah forgot, my review is finished and can be found in the sig.

I think Kristen Stewart is a better actor than people think. I've actually heard some good things about her outside of Twilight. However, I suspect that she's being typecast. From now on, she's going to play Bella Swan even when she's not playing Bella Swan. 

I strongly suspect that someone behind the scenes wanted to draw in the Twilight crowd with Stewart being the center of a lame love triangle.

LOL, apparently Viggo Mortenson and Johnny Depp were considered for the role of the Huntsman. Would the love story exist then? Especially with the former, that would turn the relationship rather creepy.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2012)

Stewart's performance didn't kill the movie, but it wasn't very engaging either. Again, that may have been mostly due to the character itself. And speaking of typecasting, I couldn't help but think of Thor while watching Hemsworth.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2012)

that cgi troll outperformed stewart


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2012)

and I say this having loved runaways


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 3, 2012)

*YO DID THIS MOVIE SUCK?

also if anyone want to see this movie i got a stream of it........* 

just pm me and i will link........


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2012)

lol, the movie was thinking about Thor too. At one point, he throws his axe just like Thor threw his hammer.


----------



## Detective (Jun 3, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> that cgi troll outperformed stewart



My initial assessment seems to have been true based on this post by BH and others before it. Apparently Stewart's acting still remains as woody as the trees in this film.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 3, 2012)

Liked the movie. Kristen Stewart was pretty good here. Never thought she was Bella Swan for a moment. She is actually very good outside of Twilight. I'm very sure the fault is not that she acts bad but that she is just in an awfully bad movie. Not enough Hemsworth though. I went to see this movie solely because of Thor and dammit I wanted that


----------



## Cardoc (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought the movie was well acted by all the actors and was darker than I thought it would be.

I did get a Bella Swan feeling from Snow White but they were similar characters in a lot of ways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, when you cast two of the most overrated faces in Hollywood to play the two most beautiful women on earth, what can you expect?


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 4, 2012)

Stewart was terrible. She's just so utterly static in the role its ridiculous. Its partially because the script isn't very good but she certainly doesn't help either. Theron on the other shined. I thought she did a magnificent job when she was level headed and heartless. Some of the tantrum scenes were awkward but given Ravenna's mental state they make sense. 

Overall a mediocre film but with a better script and better Snow White I thought it could have been a lot better.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2012)

I think it was definitely a disappointment.

The movie was a box office success.  It made money.  More money in 3 days than Men in Black 3.  So imagine how much it would have made if the movie had actually been good.  Should have polished up the script a bit more.


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2012)

evil queen, thor and the dwarfs stole the show. why was bella in this crap 

only worth watching for the queen xD


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 6, 2012)

Charlize was good, I saw this straight after watching Prometheus and I wasn't jaded in the least by her performance.  Pretty surprised by the number of fight/battle scenes,  expected it to be much girlier than it was in the event


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2012)

Stewart may have sold the tickets, but Charlize sold the movie.
She's the one future moviegoers are going to be looking for, which I supose is good


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2012)

Really?  You think Stewart sold the tickets?  I think the concept sold the tickets.  Too bad the execution wasn't better.  I think this movie could have been huge.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vlQd9w0w_4[/YOUTUBE]

I see Bella swan in every single clip


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 7, 2012)

I just watched the movie this afternoon. I must say that Charlize Theron was one of the best things about the movie. She's hotter than Snow White (Kristen Stewart) in my opinion. Did Stewart dye her hair just for the role of Snow White? I'm just curious. 

The dark forest scene was just beautiful. Nightmare Fuel at its best. Usually, there's a Prince Charming, but surprisingly, that role is absent within the movie. Snow White's  love interest is her childhood best friend William, the son of the Duke. The actor who plays him...who is it? I was surprised to see Thor in this movie. Chris Hemsworth did a good job as the huntsman.


----------



## Sann (Jun 9, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> Stewart was terrible. She's just so utterly static in the role its ridiculous. Its partially because the script isn't very good but she certainly doesn't help either. Theron on the other shined. I thought she did a magnificent job when she was level headed and heartless. Some of the tantrum scenes were awkward but given Ravenna's mental state they make sense.
> 
> Overall a mediocre film but with a better script and better Snow White I thought it could have been a lot better.



Exactly my thoughts! I don't know how anyone can say she's an actress! Seriously for me she has no talent for acting at all, but a lot of people are like "Gosh, she's sooo good".   Wha? Did I miss something? I mean I knew that before, but I still watched the movie, because I thought maybe she would show something of her "good skills" outside a twilight-movie...but NOOOOO- in each and every scene she looked like Bella! Her facial expressions are limited to three.

I didn't like the movie in general. The dialouges where lame and foreseeable, as was the complete storyline. Action a little bit- yes, but no suspense. For me everything they did was so stoic and without emotions. 
Well and as for the Huntsman: when he first appeared I was like "Look, it's Thor! He came to midgard dressed like a Huntsman!"  
Chris' acting was okay, but Theron owned the movie. 

My expectations for this movie very low to begin with, but I can't recall the last time when I was happy that a movie *finally* was over.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 9, 2012)

I wish I were tall and manly like Chris Hemsworth.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 16, 2012)

Sann said:


> Exactly my thoughts! I don't know how anyone can say she's an actress! Seriously for me she has no talent for acting at all, but a lot of people are like "Gosh, she's sooo good".   Wha? Did I miss something? I mean I knew that before, but I still watched the movie, because I thought maybe she would show something of her "good skills" outside a twilight-movie...but NOOOOO- in each and every scene she looked like Bella! Her facial expressions are limited to three.
> 
> I didn't like the movie in general. The dialouges where lame and foreseeable, as was the complete storyline. Action a little bit- yes, but no suspense. For me everything they did was so stoic and without emotions.
> Well and as for the Huntsman: when he first appeared I was like "Look, it's Thor! He came to midgard dressed like a Huntsman!"
> ...



Watched this yesterday and I agree with everything you said. Terrible terrible acting.


----------



## Federer (Jun 16, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I wish I were tall and manly like Chris Hemsworth.


----------

